
Launching Postoplan on Product Hunt - Elizabethrud
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/postoplan-1
======
Elizabethrud
We’re happy to announce that we have launched a new service for managing
social networks and messaging apps- POSTOPLAN. We’re up on Product Hunt now
The main features of our system: - The basic functionality is always free -
Publish as many posts as you want with no limits️ - A wide range of social
networks and messaging apps - Convenient interface, division for projects and
various color schemes for better use - Event calendar with pre-prepared
content for each day - Automatic status notifications for each scheduled post
and message - Instant registration, quick publication, customizing of accounts

